# Telephone Ground to Ground Bus in Primary Panel?



## truwire (Nov 30, 2013)

I can't say that I have seen this before and am a little ashamed that I don't know the answer to this but here it goes:

I ran into a primary panel today which had a 6/7 bare copper wire going from the telephone companies lightning arrestor directly to the ground bus inside the panel. I have seen the telephone system bond to the ground wire outside the panel before but never directly on the ground bus inside the panel. Is this OK?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

truwire said:


> I can't say that I have seen this before and am a little ashamed that I don't know the answer to this but here it goes:
> 
> I ran into a primary panel today which had a 6/7 bare copper wire going from the telephone companies lightning arrestor directly to the ground bus inside the panel. I have seen the telephone system bond to the ground wire outside the panel before but never directly on the ground bus inside the panel. Is this OK?


Welcome to the forum:thumbup:

Yes that's the way they did it In the old days,but,now we are required to provide ,

2011 NEC.


> 250.94 Bonding for Other Systems. An intersystem bonding termination for connecting intersystem bonding conductors required for other systems shall be provided external to enclosures at the service equipment or metering equipment enclosure and at the disconnecting means for any additional buildings or structures. The intersystem bonding termination shall comply with the following:
> (1)
> Be accessible for connection and inspection.
> (2)
> ...


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Can you translate into Cana-duh-ian Electrical Code?


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

It may not be in compliance with your local codes, but it's not hurting a thing there


----------

